# Please pass this to all known PV Rec Boaters...



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Saw this link on another forums thread...Hey lets see if this works to help reduce the power squadrons at PV.

Totally unbelievable unless you're a avid Pike and/or TM angler who wants to scare the b-JESUS out of rec boaters. :shock: -)O(- O-|-O *(u)* -_O- :rotfl: -O<-

I'm kinda think'n the guy who posted this is a TM angler. If not...well if you believe pass it forward (or is that pay-it-foward)...who knows maybe it will work. As I've shown some my photos to folks and they tell me 'never-again' will they swim in PV. GREAT is all I'll say.

http://whattheyarenottellingyouaboutpin ... ogden.html

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

What does he mean? Is he saying it's not safe to hand feed the Tiger's at Pineview? :roll: I do not believe the Tigers are targeting people, however on second though if all the Recreational boats/skiers believe they are, that could be good for us fisherman! :twisted: 8)


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Its true ive been bitten 2 times, and Jim is nursing a bitten thumb as we speak! These fish will come out of nowhere and boom there goes part of your thumb.


----------



## Skye Hansen (Mar 23, 2009)

-_O- That is one of the funniest things that I have seen. Tigers just don't have the teeth to take off an entire finger. I have caught many muskies and there is a chance to get bit if you have them on your line and you are trying to get a hook out. But they just don't attack for no reason. Just like all animals they would rather avoid than attack. Happy fishing --\O


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

As far fetched as it sounds, about 10 years ago a guy in a canoe on the Wisconsin river had his foot dangling in the water. Either a pike or a muskie, I don't remember which, latched on to his foot and he jerked it back into the boat along with the fish. :shock: The wildlife folks gave him a ticket for illegal fishing, he said OK, I'll sue the wildlife folks for medical bills. (He required numerous stiches.) The wildlife dept decided to drop the ticket and he dropped the lawsuit. I tried to google up the story but to no avail. My son did give me a copy of the story in the paper, and no it wasn't in the "Onion". So you just never know!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

This is why I have a platform pontoon boat :lol: No feets int he water for me. :lol: Hopefully it scares people away.


----------



## sfy2004 (Jun 2, 2008)

many years ago, a ranger at yuba told me a story about a golden lab that was swimming in the water. suddenly it started yelping and looked like it was having a hard time getting to shore. eventually its owner went out to get it, and when they got on shore, a pike was latched onto its rear leg.

i cant guarantee the authenticity of the story, but it has always stuck in my head whenever i go to yuba or pineview


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmmm in my quest to get 'facts' on Musky, Tiger Musky, and Pike biting/attacking incidents, I went to my favorite Musky fish'n forum and posted a thread on this issue.

If I were a swimmer I'd be watch'n out for -O<- --\O >>O ....well you read and draw your own conclusions on this. :mrgreen:

Hope the links works. 8)

http://muskie.outdoorsfirst.com/board/f ... 19&start=1

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

My favorite part of that blog was all the people that got on there calling BS in the comments. Too stupid to realize he's just making it up to scare away the rec boaters. :roll: :lol: A bunch of us should get on there and claim to have had similar instances...just to ruffle some more feathers. :twisted:


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

Folks its for real, Jim Eastwood has to have surgery to remove a muskie tooth from his thumb from the bite he recieved in august, dam fish come out of nowhere and bit him on the hand, please get well soon Jim!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Jim speedy recovery on the upcoming surgery extraction. 

Need to keep that tooth if possible for a momento of the TM attack... and by all means warn all your rec boater friends of the unprovoked attack. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

:roll: I love riding my wakeboards, wakeskate, tubes, skis, air chair and coming soon my surfboard! It's great! Even if the wind picks up you can just party with all the other non fisherman! Don't worry K2 from now on I'll make sure to keep the 150' state law min distance as I buzz all the fisherfolks instead of trying to avoid them altogether. Freaking lake owning entitled fishermen, one of the biggest reasons I gave it up this summer :roll:


----------

